# What is your favorite range ammo for a SP101 .357 ???



## sonofagunSP101

I recently shot my Ruger Sp101 for the first time. I first tried remington .38 special 158 gr. Then I tried winchester. .357 110 gr. I was surprised to find that besides the magnum having more muzzle flash and being louder it was far more comfortable to shoot. I was also somewhat more accurate with the magnum rounds. I was hoping to find a more comfortable round. Something you can shoot all day with little fatigue. Cost is also a consideration. Any tips you may have will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## chup

Al my 357s get the same Range Ammo. I get my 357 brass reloaded at Mastercast Bullet Co. www.mastercast.net They load me 125g. JHP 357. It is rated at 1290fps. out of their test barrel.


----------



## TomC

When I am shooting factory .357 stuff, I tend to shoot CCI Blazer .357 158 gr. Don't know what the velocity is, but it is slightly detuned. Makes it much more pleasant to shoot all day. And you don't have to save the "brass."


----------



## Blkhawk73

It's not one a bring and shoot often but when I do, my little SP101 gets Federal 125gr Hi-Shok I believe it is. I too don't see the .357 v .38 as too signifigant in this gun so why not practice with what it would be carried with?


----------



## RangeRat

Green and white box Remington 38spl. They print about an inch below my carry ammo @ 30ft,but I don't mind.


----------



## fuzzyjon79

RangeRat said:


> Green and white box Remington 38spl. They print about an inch below my carry ammo @ 30ft,but I don't mind.


I use the same exact thing...makes that little Ruger snubby revolver very comfortable to shoot!


----------



## gryphonz3

American Eagle 130gr. 38spl or Fiocchi 142gr. 357 magnum.The 38's are pretty tame but the Fiocchi is pretty hot stuff and you will not want to shoot it all day.


----------



## raiderbrit

Canned Heat .38 special 125gr. Easy to shoot, recoil is fine. Problem is after using .38 ammo I have to clean the cylinders really well to get a .357 to load. This is not unique to Canned Heat.


----------



## johnr

i use the wwb 38 from wally world, or the cheapest 38 special they have on the shelf. picked up some 38+p HP for daily carry. i also found some wad cutters at a lgs, that they claimed they were popular for practice due to cost and low energy load. i have not shot any at this time

i can only assume that at 15-30 yards, if i can hit a 8" target consistantly, more powerful loads will be accurate as well

oh, i have a SW 60 snubby, a litttle lighter than the sp101

ymmv
John


----------

